# Where is my bed?



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I never thought I would let a dog sleep on my bed until Lou. A couple things to consider, she is an extremely indoor-dog, only outside to exercise/play/potty, never unattended outside so she is very clean, she HATES getting dirty, when she potties she jumps away 3 feet to make sure she doesn't step on it. Seriously! she sleeps in her crate sometimes too, I have trained her to go in her crate on her own and for her, crate means nap time, so she doesn't mind being in her crate at any point in time 
She sleeps in our bed just cause I like having her around, it's a king size bed so we can sleep comfortably. She lays at the end of the bed facing the door to protect us  she also, most of the time, will jump off the bed in the middle of the night and go lay down on the tile floor in the bathroom even though we keep the house at 68F, she gets warm a lot.
So basically... A dog doesn't Have To be in your bed all the time, it's up to you 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

What Lou said  They're dogs, we don't have to make excuses to them; they go in their crates for many various reasons for short periods of time, even like if I am taking something out of the oven and don't want them getting too close. As for the deal breaker part of your post, well common sense comes into play about when the dog would be in bed BUT if someone gave me an ultimatum involving my dog...guess he's just not that into me, ha,ha! I wouldn't want to waste my time with someone who was thrown off by something so trivial. If I were single, mind you, which I'm not. But still.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Our poodles don't like to get kicked around so if there is a lot of movement on the bed, they get off. Pretty simple!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If we move around much (for whatever reason) the dogs get off and go on their own beds. They do it by their choice. I think they don't like getting jostled. I hadn't really planned on letting them sleep on the bed (we have a queen and they are both big). Lily decided otherwise, so Peeves is allowed up too. He generally doesn't stay long since he gets hot. She leaves when she gets bumped around.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

HaHa. I had to laugh. Our girls sleep in their crates, but come into bed with us after pee time about 6:30am. If needed the command goes out "back to bed" and they shoot out of out of our bed and like the most obedient little darling they are(n't) they get into their cages and stay there with the doors open until all is quiet.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. Dogs are less territorial than I thought. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou knows to listen to her momma!  she is THE perfect dog! Hehehehe she is such a good girl, ok ... Enough bragging now :-D LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Even though Charlie loves to sleep with us, there are nights that he would want to sleep outside due to our bed becomes too hot for him to handle. 

About the guy's comment, I feel sorry for him. Haha. Single female with dogs usually is a keeper.


----------

